# [Conflit] - dev-qt/qtcore : unsatisfied dependencies

## y351

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un soucis en voulant installer net-im/zoom :

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-qt/qtcore:5

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.2:5/5.14.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="systemd -debug -icu -old-kernel -test" ABI_X86="(64)" conflicts with

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtsvg-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="ssl -bindist -connman -debug -libproxy -networkmanager -sctp -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.14.1-r1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="X png -debug -gles2-only -gtk -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qttest-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtwebchannel-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="qml -debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.14.1-r4:5/5.14.1::gentoo, installed) USE="X gif libinput png udev -accessibility -dbus -debug -egl -eglfs -evdev -gles2-only -ibus -jpeg -test -tslib -tuio -vnc -vulkan -wayland" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.14.1-r2:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="jit widgets -debug -gles2-only -localstorage -test -vulkan" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtconcurrent-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.14.1-r1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="pulseaudio widgets -alsa -debug -gles2-only -gstreamer -openal -qml -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.14.1-r1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-cups -debug -gles2-only -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -qml -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="pulseaudio system-ffmpeg system-icu widgets -alsa -bindist -debug -designer -geolocation -jumbo-build -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtxml-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtopengl-5.14.1-r1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -gles2-only -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    dev-qt/qtcore:5/5.14= required by (app-text/calibre-4.9.1-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="udisks -ios" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python3_7"

                 ^^^^^^^^

!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies

!!! triggered by backtracking:

dev-qt/qtgui:5

dev-qt/qtwidgets:5

dev-qt/qtnetwork:5

```

```
emerge --info
```

```

Portage 2.3.99 (python 3.6.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/systemd, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.30-r8, 5.6.11-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.6.11-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-7200U_CPU_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     8021728 total,   4306944 free

KiB Swap:    8388604 total,   8374012 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 12 May 2020 16:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 27513d77015771f8604d9a21f388e9846c8c650a

sh bash 5.0_p17

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.33.1 p2) 2.33.1

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p17::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18::gentoo, 3.6.10-r2::gentoo, 3.7.7-r2::gentoo, 3.8.2-r2::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.16.5::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.33.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.3.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.2.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.30-r8::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts:

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

mozilla

    location: /var/lib/layman/mozilla

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

pentoo

    location: /var/lib/layman/pentoo

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

local

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 99999

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@EULA @FREE unRAR android free-noncomm"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fforce-addr -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /opt/davmail-4.8.0/conf /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fforce-addr -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=4 --load-average=4.0 --keep-going=y --with-bdeps=y"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs buildpkg ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans unprivileged userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt cryptsetup dri ffmpeg fortran gdbm gnutls iconv ipv6 jpg libtirpc logrotate mmx modplug multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre perl png pulseaudio python readline seccomp secure_delete split-usr sse sse2 ssl systemd tcpd udev unicode wavpack webrsync-gpg xattr xml zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="load memory syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 mmxext" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_7 python3_6" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="alpha arm i386 mips mips64 mips64el mipsel ppc ppc64 s390x sh4 sh4eb sparc sparc64 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="alpha arm armeb i386 mips mipsel ppc ppc64 ppc64abi32 s390x sh4 sh4eb sparc sparc32plus sparc64 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Merci d'avance pour vos retours.

----------

## YetiBarBar

Quelle commande lances-tu pour ton installation? (tu as surement activé update)

Il semble que ton système ne soit pas à jour au préalable.

Je tenterais un 

```
emerge -DuavN --backtrack=150 @world
```

 avant de poursuivre l'installation de zoom.

PS: Le choix de rester en python-3.6 est volontaire? Il y a eu une news récemment indiquant que le profil par défaut devenait python3.7 à compter du "2020-05-06 (or later)". Sinon, c'est le bon moment pour faire la modif, vu que tu vas surement avoir à reconstruire un grand nombre de paquets avec la profondeur de backtrack demandée, autant en profiter pour directement être à jour...

----------

## y351

Mon màj se fait avec 

```
emerge -uDNav @world
```

```

 emerge -DuavN --backtrack=150 @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-3.20.0::gentoo  333 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r6:0::gentoo [0.4.18:0.4::gentoo] USE="ffmpeg png%* -cairo* -debug -jpeg% -lensfun -openexr -raw -sdl -svg -umfpack (-introspection%) (-lcms%) (-libav%) (-pdf%) (-test%) (-tiff%) (-v4l%) (-vala%) (-webp%)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx%* sse%*" 7327 KiB

[ebuild     UD ] media-gfx/gimp-2.8.22-r2:2::gentoo [2.10.14-r1:2::gentoo] USE="bzip2%* png%* udev -aalib -alsa (-altivec) (-aqua) -curl% -dbus% -debug -doc -exif% -gnome -jpeg% -lcms% -mng -pdf% -postscript -python -smp% -svg% -test -tiff% -wmf -xpm (-heif%) (-jpeg2k%) (-openexr%) (-unwind%) (-vector-icons%) (-webp%)

" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="-python2_7" 20385 KiB

Total: 3 packages (1 downgrade, 1 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 28044 KiB

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-qt/qtcore:5

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.2:5/5.14.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="systemd -debug -icu -old-kernel -test" ABI_X86="(64)" conflicts with

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qttest-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.14.1-r1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="X png -debug -gles2-only -gtk -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.14.1-r1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-cups -debug -gles2-only -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtopengl-5.14.1-r1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -gles2-only -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtxml-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    dev-qt/qtcore:5/5.14= required by (app-text/calibre-4.9.1-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="udisks -ios" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python3_7"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtwebchannel-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="qml -debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.14.1-r4:5/5.14.1::gentoo, installed) USE="X gif libinput png udev -accessibility -dbus -debug -egl -eglfs -evdev -gles2-only -ibus -jpeg -test -tslib -tuio -vnc -vulkan -wayland" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -qml -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="ssl -bindist -connman -debug -libproxy -networkmanager -sctp -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.14.1-r2:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="jit widgets -debug -gles2-only -localstorage -test -vulkan" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtsvg-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="pulseaudio system-ffmpeg system-icu widgets -alsa -bindist -debug -designer -geolocation -jumbo-build -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtconcurrent-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.14.1-r1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="pulseaudio widgets -alsa -debug -gles2-only -gstreamer -openal -qml -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies

!!! triggered by backtracking:

dev-qt/qtxml:5

app-text/poppler:0

net-print/cups-filters:0

net-print/cups:0

net-im/teams:0

dev-qt/linguist-tools:5

dev-qt/qtprintsupport:5

net-analyzer/wireshark:0

dev-qt/qtx11extras:5

media-video/vlc:0

media-gfx/gimp:2

dev-libs/efl:0

x11-wm/enlightenment:0.17

x11-terms/terminology:0

media-gfx/ephoto:0

app-text/pdfgrep:0

app-text/evince:0

app-text/djview:0

app-text/calibre:0

app-office/libreoffice-bin:0

app-text/ghostscript-gpl:0

app-text/libspectre:0

x11-libs/goffice:0.10

app-office/abiword:2

dev-qt/qttest:5

dev-qt/qtsvg:5

app-admin/keepassxc:0

sys-process/evisum:0

dev-qt/qtnetwork:5

!!! Problems have been detected with your world file

!!! Please run emaint --check world

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

app-admin/keepassxc app-office/abiword app-office/libreoffice-bin app-text/calibre app-text/djview app-text/evince app-text/pdfgrep dev-libs/efl dev-qt/qtnetwork media-gfx/ephoto media-video/vlc net-analyzer/wireshark net-im/teams sys-process/evisum x11-terms/terminology x11-wm/enlightenment x11-wm/enlightenment:0.17

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

Pour python dans /etc/portage/package.use :

```

######################################################

# Remove Python 2;7

*/* PYTHON_TARGETS: -python2_7 python3_6 python3_7

*/* PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -* python3_6

net-analyzer/nmap ncat -ndiff nping -zenmap

media-libs/libcaca python_single_target_python2_7

net-print/cups python_single_target_python2_7

#media-gfx/gimp python_single_target_python2_7

media-tv/kodi python_single_target_python2_7

net-misc/spice-gtk python_single_target_python2_7

# dependance media-video/vlc

dev-lang/yasm python_single_target_python2_7

dev-libs/libxslt PYTHON_TARGETS: python2_7

dev-libs/libdnet PYTHON_TARGETS: python2_7

dev-java/javatoolkit PYTHON_TARGETS: python2_7

dev-python/cython python_single_target_python2_7 PYTHON_TARGETS: python2_7

dev-python/certifi PYTHON_TARGETS: python2_7

dev-python/setuptools PYTHON_TARGETS: python2_7

media-gfx/gimp -python

#media-sound/alsa-tools -gtk

dev-python/dnspython -python_targets_python2_7

######################################################

```

----------

## YetiBarBar

Si 150 ne suffit pas, essaie --backtrack=500 (et prends quelques cafés le temps du calcul).

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que portage se plaignent de paquets non trouvable du style libreoffice-bin.

----------

## y351

```

 (dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.2:5/5.14.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="systemd -debug -icu -old-kernel -test" ABI_X86="(64)" conflicts with

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qttest-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtopengl-5.14.1-r1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -gles2-only -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    dev-qt/qtcore:5/5.14= required by (app-text/calibre-4.9.1-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="udisks -ios" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python3_7"

                 ^^^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtxml-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.14.1-r1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="pulseaudio widgets -alsa -debug -gles2-only -gstreamer -openal -qml -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.14.1-r1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-cups -debug -gles2-only -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.14.1-r2:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="jit widgets -debug -gles2-only -localstorage -test -vulkan" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtwebchannel-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="qml -debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="pulseaudio system-ffmpeg system-icu widgets -alsa -bindist -debug -designer -geolocation -jumbo-build -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.14.1-r1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="X png -debug -gles2-only -gtk -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="ssl -bindist -connman -debug -libproxy -networkmanager -sctp -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.14.1-r4:5/5.14.1::gentoo, installed) USE="X gif libinput png udev -accessibility -dbus -debug -egl -eglfs -evdev -gles2-only -ibus -jpeg -test -tslib -tuio -vnc -vulkan -wayland" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -qml -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtconcurrent-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.1 required by (dev-qt/qtsvg-5.14.1:5/5.14::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^

!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies

!!! triggered by backtracking:

dev-qt/qtxml:5

app-text/poppler:0

net-print/cups-filters:0

net-print/cups:0

net-im/teams:0

dev-qt/linguist-tools:5

dev-qt/qtprintsupport:5

net-analyzer/wireshark:0

dev-qt/qtx11extras:5

media-video/vlc:0

media-gfx/gimp:2

dev-libs/efl:0

x11-wm/enlightenment:0.17

x11-terms/terminology:0

media-gfx/ephoto:0

app-text/pdfgrep:0

app-text/evince:0

app-text/djview:0

app-text/calibre:0

app-office/libreoffice-bin:0

app-text/ghostscript-gpl:0

app-text/libspectre:0

x11-libs/goffice:0.10

app-office/abiword:2

dev-qt/qttest:5

dev-qt/qtsvg:5

app-admin/keepassxc:0

sys-process/evisum:0

dev-qt/qtnetwork:5

!!! Problems have been detected with your world file

!!! Please run emaint --check world

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

app-admin/keepassxc app-office/abiword app-office/libreoffice-bin app-text/calibre app-text/djview app-text/evince app-text/pdfgrep dev-libs/efl dev-qt/qtnetwork media-gfx/ephoto media-video/vlc net-analyzer/wireshark net-im/teams sys-process/evisum x11-terms/terminology x11-wm/enlightenment x11-wm/enlightenment:0.17

Nothing to merge; quitting.

```

----------

## sebB

Ca fait déjà un bon moment que tu as des problèmes avec tes fichiers de conf si je me rappelle bien.

T'as des fichiers instables qui veulent s'installer alors que tu es en stable

Poste ton fichiers world et tes packages{use,keywords,mask},unmask

----------

## DuF

Manifestement tu as qtcore dans une version à jour disponible mais un certain nombre de tes paquets installés requièrent toujours la version précédente (soit parce qu'il est en instable là où les autres paquets sont toujours en stable). Ce paquet pourrait ne pas être dans world d'ailleurs, ça éviterait qu'il soit mis à jour en avance de phase de paquets dépendant de lui.

j'essaierai de mettre =dev-qt/qtcore-5.14.2 dans /etc/portage.package.mask car manifestement tu n'en n'as pas spécialement besoin (pas requis par un autre paquet d'après tes éléments). Très certainement qu'après qtcore tu auras le reste de la liste qui posera le même problème.

----------

